# Help please , need advise



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi there i have had all by blood test done for egg share , and i phoned them last week and they said all was ok 
then i phoned today and they said there was a problem and that it wouldnt be happening , the nurse thought it was due to no funds , i am with origin in northern ireland , can they do that     i am so angery they have wasted five months of my time , i could have went else were


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh hun I am so sorry   

Have they given you a actual reason for not doing egg share?? 

Natalie xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

No they said all the bloods were fine , but they dont know whats happining they think its funding , i dont think she had a clue what was going on have to wait till  mon to find out now , i am so angery


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I bet you are hun.

So why do you need funding if your egg sharing?? Normally your recipient pays for your cycle. 

N xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

thats what i dont understand , i have contacted the lister and have app with them in april , they said it should be pretty quick process as i have blood and all tests done , will wait till mon to see what Origin  say the only other thing i can think if is that there is someting wrong with my bloods that they had missed  , at least the lister is willing to take me on , they seem really nice


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sure if there was a problems with your bloods, you would of been told hun. So dont worry. I am sorry things didnt work out, but ther Lister are fab, they work very quick as well. Just dont forget to get a copy of you blood results to give to the Lister at your appiontment. 

Good luck
N xxx


----------

